
Ask HN: What are your opinions on Entrepreneur First? - emrehan
What are your opinions on Entrepreneur First (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.joinef.com&#x2F;) for non U.S. residents?<p>How is it regarded in Silicon Valley?<p>How valuable is EF alumni community?
======
pr07ecH70r
Actually I never tried it, but thank you for sharing! I will give it a shot...
especially interested in the finding of a co-founder problem.

